# Probleme mit Gentoo Updaten

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es kommt zu folgene Fehlermeldung

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/bitops.h:69:24: asm/bitops.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[3]: *** [fastdep] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/oss'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_oss] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore'

make[1]: *** [dep] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 90, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

Wo liegt das Problem

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## May-C

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/include/linux/bitops.h:69:24: asm/bitops.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 

hmm irgendetwas mit den kernelsourcen anscheinend. was hast du für einen kernel und hast du die sourcen installiert?

----------

## hecatomb

Der Kernelsource unter /usr/src/linux scheint noch nie kompiliert worden zu sein. Oder er wurde aufgeräumt.

Egal wie, es fehlt auf jeden fall ein Link:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux/include && ls -l asm

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            8 2004-09-24 17:52 asm -> asm-i386
```

Mit uname -i kannst du dir die Hardware-platform ausgeben lassen und dorthin dann den Link erstellen.

```
# uname -i

i386

# cd /usr/src/linux/include

# ln -s asm-i386 asm
```

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe es gemacht was du gesgt hast, aber die Fehler kommen immer noch

Doch hier

```
lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 30. Sep 16:53 asm -> asm-i386
```

Gruss Dave

----------

## hecatomb

Ist es ganz sicher genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung? Tu mir bitte den Gefallen und poste sie nocheinmal!

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Das ist jetzt alles von dem

```
dave root # emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 130) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.6a.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.6a.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work

 * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.5-devfix.patch...                             [ ok ] * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.5a-cs46xx-passthrough.patch...                [ ok ] * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.6a-kbuild.patch...                            [ ok ] * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r5 found in /usr/src/linux

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r5 found in /usr/src/linux

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a

checking cross compile...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for kernel version... 2.4.26-gentoo-r5

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler:  Used compiler: gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

 

*** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED

*** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.

 

*** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel.

 

checking for built-in ALSA... "no"

checking for existing ALSA module... "no"

checking for Red Hat kernel... "auto"

checking for Red Hat kernel... "no"

checking for SUSE kernel... "auto"

checking for SUSE kernel... "no"

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... "no"

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... "no"

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... "no"

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/device.h... "no"

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... "no"

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... "no"

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/moduleparam.h.

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... "no"

checking for exported symbol dump_stack... "yes"

checking for kernel module symbol versions... "no"

checking for PCI support in kernel... "no"

checking for I2C driver in kernel... unknown

checking for SGI/MIPS (HAL2) architecture... "no"

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r5/misc

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... "no"

checking for processor type... "unknown"

checking for SMP... "no"

checking for Video device support in kernel... "no"

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... no

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... "no"

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... "no"

no

checking for strlcpy... "no"

checking for snprintf... "yes"

checking for scnprintf... "no"

checking for sscanf... "yes"

checking for vmalloc_to_page... "no"

checking for old kmod... "yes"

checking for PDE... "no"

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... "no"

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... "no"

checking for new remap_page_range... "no"

checking for kcalloc... "no"

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... "no"

checking for driver version... 1.0.6a

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... "no"

checking for USB support... "no"

checking for USB module support... "no"

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... "no"

checking for PCMCIA module support... "no"

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... "no"

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... all

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating version

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: creating snddevices

config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec

config.status: creating utils/buildrpm

config.status: creating toplevel.config

config.status: creating utils/alsasound

config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix

config.status: creating include/config.h

config.status: creating include/config1.h

config.status: creating include/version.h

config.status: include/version.h is unchanged

config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

  ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

fi

cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

,,include/version.h" -> ,,include/sound/version.h"

make dep

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a'

make[1]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: setzen -j1. Fügen »+« zur Ursprungsregel hinzu.

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore'

make  -C ioctl32 fastdep

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/ioctl32'

make  -C oss fastdep

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/oss'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c

patching file mixer_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 390 (offset 14 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c

patching file pcm_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2228 (offset 15 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2406 (offset 15 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2533 (offset 15 lines).

gcc -M -D__KERNEL__ -D__isapnp_now__ -DMODULE=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include  -I/usr/src/linux/include -O2  -DLINUX -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DALSA_BUILD -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss -fno-omit-frame-pointer mixer_oss.c pcm_oss.c pcm_plugin.c io.c copy.c linear.c mulaw.c route.c rate.c > .depend

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von mixer_oss.c:22:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von pcm_oss.c:29:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_plugin.c:27,

                    von pcm_plugin.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/io.c:22,

                    von io.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/copy.c:22,

                    von copy.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/linear.c:23,

                    von linear.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/mulaw.c:24,

                    von mulaw.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/route.c:22,

                    von route.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/include/sound/driver.h:29,

                    von /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/core/oss/rate.c:22,

                    von rate.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:4:28: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[3]: *** [fastdep] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/oss'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_oss] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore'

make[1]: *** [dep] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Fehler 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 90, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

```

Gruss DAve

----------

## hecatomb

Dieser Kernel source wurde meiner Meinung nach echt noch nie konfiguriert.

Hast du womöglich einen neuen Source installiert aber den neuen Kernel noch nicht gebaut?

```
# ls -l /usr/src
```

Ich schätze es ist am einfachsten ihn mit der aktuellen config zu füttern.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make mrproper

# zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

# make oldconfig

# make dep
```

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Kann ich nicht einen Befehl eingeben, das der alsa-driver-1.0.6a nicht mit updaten. Das den einfach überspringt

Gruss Dave

----------

## theche

emerge --resume --skipfirst

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wie muss den das heissen der Code,

wenn ich update world ausführen will und alsa-driver-1.0.6a überspringen will

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Hat jemmand eine Idee wie das heissen muss

Gruss DAve

----------

## Earthwings

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml

Selber denken macht schlau   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Habe es nicht gefunden bei den beiden Seiten

Gruss Dave

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.2 /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> Diese Konfigurationsdatei kann Pakete enthalten, die Sie nicht installieren möchten. Zum Beispiel setzen Sie apache-1.3.29-r1 ein, irgendein Paket möchte aber apache-2.0.48 installieren. Anstelle dieses Paket bei einem World Update jedes Mal manuell zu überspringen, können Sie alle Apache Versionen größer oder gleich 2.0 maskieren.
> ...

 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja super ich weis jetzt wie, bringt mir aber rein gar nicht weil alles ineinader verkuppelt ist.

Eigenen Kernel Configurien wie weis  ich, was ich auswählen muss y oder n.

Super und ist alles noch in Englisch  :Twisted Evil: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab manchmal größere Probleme, deutsche Sätze zu verstehen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kairo

Ist zwar auch auf Englisch, aber das solltest du dir evrl. ansehen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

MfG kairo

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Bekomme eine neue Fehlermeldung bei einem anderen Paket. Wo liegt hier wieder das Problem 

```
A Notice: awk in global scope: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.3-r1

QA Notice: awk in global scope: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4

QA Notice: awk in global scope: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4

 |~x86

 -QA Notice: has_version() in global scope: eclass gtk-engines2

QA Notice: has_version() in global scope: eclass gtk-engines2

QA Notice: has_version() in global scope: eclass gtk-engines2

QA Notice: sed in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

 /QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.3

python

QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.4

python

QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.6

python

QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8-r1

python

QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.8

python

QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.9-r1

python

QA Notice: USE Flag 'python' not in IUSE for dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.9

python

 /ssl

alsa

cups

x86

 -cups

 -gnome

 |QA Notice: sed in global scope: gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.0.10-r1

QA Notice: sed in global scope: gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.0.10

 -gnome

gnome

gnome

gnome

gnome

gnome

gnome

 -~x86

 /python

 \QA Notice: sed in global scope: media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.3-r1

QA Notice: sed in global scope: media-libs/gstreamer-0.6.4

QA Notice: sed in global scope: media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.1

QA Notice: sed in global scope: media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.5

 /x86

x86

x86

 \QA Notice: sed in global scope: media-libs/libdvdcss-0.0.3.3

 -QA Notice: sed in global scope: dev-libs/nss-3.9.2

 ...done!

 

!!! Error: the sys-apps/kudzu package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

```

emerge --update world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

 

!!! Error: the sys-apps/kudzu package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Bekomme eine neue Fehlermeldung bei einem anderen Paket. Wo liegt hier wieder das Problem 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Wieder am Verständnis der englischen Sprache vielleicht?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es kommt nur das

```
emerge --pretend

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

emerge: please tell me what to do.

 

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuildfile | tbz2file | dependency ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < sync | info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help [ system | config | sync ]

Options: -[abcCdDefhikKlnoOpPsSuUvV] [--oneshot] [--newuse] [--noconfmem]

                                    [--columns] [--nospinner]

Actions: [ clean | depclean | inject | prune | regen | search | unmerge ]

 

 

   For more help try 'emerge --help' or consult the man page.

```

Was muss ich jetzt genau machen

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

```
emerge --update --pretend world 
```

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Dann kommt nur das aber Update geht immer noch nicht

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/kudzu (from pkg sys-apps/kudzu-knoppix-1.1.36)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools (from pkg sys-apps/modutils-2.4.27)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/kudzu-knoppix (from pkg sys-apps/kudzu-1.1.62)

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.5-r1 [5.8.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.5 [5.8.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3 [2.14.90.0.8-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22 [2.4.21-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.85-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35-r1 [1.35]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12b [2.12-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.4 [1.9.4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808 [2.3.3.20040420-r1]

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/kudzu (from pkg sys-apps/kudzu-knoppix-1.1.36)
> 
> ...

 Hier mußt Du Dich schon entscheiden, da geht nur eins von beiden. Mir persönlich ist es allerdings ein absolutes Rätsel, was Du da machst...

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Die habe ich nicht  blockiert. Komisch, wie kann ich die entplocken

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2#doc_chap4

----------

## Hotstuff

Neue Fehlermeldung!

```
>>> md5 src_uri ;-) glext.h-20040830.bz2

 

 * Due to inconsistencies in xorg-x11 vs xfree handling of glext.h a userspace

 * is necessary for you to use opengl-update-1.8; Please do the following

 

 * mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include

 

 * You may then remerge opengl-update-1.8.1 successfully

 

 

!!! ERROR: x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 39, Exitcode 0

!!! Userspace problem needs fixing

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## Earthwings

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Hotstuff

OK Vielen Dank

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Next One

```

00:34:07 (95.07 KB/s) - »/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-gentoo-splash-1.1.tar.bz2« gespeichert [57631/57631]

 

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.2_source.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-build-1.3.5.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) libwpd-snap-20040823.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo-gentoo-splash-1.1.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-icons-OOO_1_1-10.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-KDE_icons-OOO_1_1-0.3.tar.gz

java

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to

 *  merge again.

 * ****************************************************************

>>> Unpacking source...

 * This build needs gcc-3.2 or gcc-3.3!

 *

 * Use gcc-config to change your gcc profile:

 *

 *   # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1

 *

 * or whatever gcc version is relevant.

 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.5 failed.

!!! Function oo_setup, Line 225, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

 

dave dave_st # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1

 * /usr/sbin/gcc-config: Profile does not exist!

```

THX

Gruss Dave

----------

## eeknay

vielleicht solltes du mal sagen welche kernel version du benutzt, denn seit dem 2.6er brauchst du sowas wie alsadriver nicht mehr. 

eeknay

----------

## psyqil

Darf ich bitte mal ein emerge info sehen?

----------

## øxygen

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Next One
> 
>  * This build needs gcc-3.2 or gcc-3.3!
> 
>  *
> ...

 

oh man

----------

## Hotstuff

Portage 2.0.51_rc7 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r0, 2.6.7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib"

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

   :Shocked:  Sogar hier schaffst Du's noch, mich aus den Socken zu hauen, Glückwunsch!

----------

## Hotstuff

Welchen von diesen zwei soll ich nehmen

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

Gruss Dave

----------

## amne

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *dave1986 wrote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"   Sogar hier schaffst Du's noch, mich aus den Socken zu hauen, Glückwunsch!

 

Das ist bei ~x86-Systemen normal.  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*    *dave1986 wrote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"   Sogar hier schaffst Du's noch, mich aus den Socken zu hauen, Glückwunsch! 
> 
> Das ist bei ~x86-Systemen normal. 

 Aber wieso ist das überhaupt ein ~x86-System? "Wissen, was ich tue? So'n Quatsch, alles, was ich wissen muß, ist wie man Fehlermeldungen in's Forum kopiert!"

----------

